# minitor 3 help



## ddraj44 (Feb 1, 2012)

I have a minitor 3 pager it works good. its just that when i get a call over it there is a beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer sound threw the call is there any way to fix this?


----------



## DrParasite (Feb 1, 2012)

give it back to who issued you the pager, tell them that it has a problem and ask for a new one.


----------



## traumaluv2011 (Feb 2, 2012)

Ask the president, or whoever is in charge of communications in your squad. It may need to go out for repairs. 

This is what it should sound like (at least what my minitor III did, I got upgraded to a V)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdK6Bl_zAcw


----------



## ddraj44 (Feb 2, 2012)

I have a minitor 3 pager it works good. its just that when i get a call over it there is a beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer sound threw the call is there any way to fix this p.s i own the pager


----------



## Medic Tim (Feb 2, 2012)

ddraj44 said:


> I have a minitor 3 pager it works good. its just that when i get a call over it there is a beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer sound threw the call is there any way to fix this p.s i own the pager



We got most of that from your first post. 

If you are with an agency it is their responsibility to provide and maintain equipment. A simple Google search will let you know of places where you may be able to get it fixed locally. I have never heard of a service requiring members to buy their own pagers.


----------



## Devilz311 (Feb 4, 2012)

It's set to a fixed duration alert.  It needs to be reprogrammed so the alert does not cut the dispatch off.


----------

